# "Textobjekt" um Kreis fließen lassen



## damnasta (25. Februar 2005)

Hallo!

Ich hab ein kleines Problem in Illustrator CS.
Ich hab eine Schrift aus Objekten erstellt, also ein Wort, dessen Buchstaben aus Kreisen und Linien etc. zusammengesetzt sind. (Also keine _in Pfade umgewandelte_ Schrift!)
Nun will ich dieses Textobjekt um einen Kreis, besser gesagt innerhalb der Kontur des Kreises fließen lassen. Mit einer normalen Schrift ist das ja kein Problem, da gibts ja ein extra Werkzeug dafür, aber wie mach ich das mit meinem Textobjekt?

Mit Verzerrungshüllen bekomm ich das nicht hin. Ich will das Objekt nicht in sich verbiegen, wie das z.B. beim "Torbogen" der Fall ist, sondern einfach nur den Text as is rund machen.
Im Prinzip also dasselbe wie hier .

Wäre super, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte! 

greetz
damnasta


----------



## zechi (26. Februar 2005)

Eventuell deine Schrift-Objekte als Pinsel definieren und auf einen Kreispfad um den Kreis anwenden ... habs nich probiert sollte aber gehen.


----------



## versuch13 (26. Februar 2005)

Ich würde sagen bei deinem angegebenen Beispiel wurde einfach ein Text auf einem Pfad angelegt.

Wenn du die Schrift selbst angelegt hast, ist es doch kein Problem jeden einzelnen Buchstaben nacheinander im Kreis anzuordnen?

MfG


----------



## damnasta (27. Februar 2005)

@zechi: Danke für deinen Tipp! Hat super geklappt! Ich hab einfach einen Musterpinsel aus meinem Textojekt angelegt und mittels Kontur auf den Kreis gelegt.

@versuch13: Das ist eben genau das Problem! Ich müsste jeden einzelnen Buchstaben umständlich drehen und einpassen, was niemals wirklich genau werden würde.

greetz
damnasta


----------

